

Adv. iOS crash reports for beta & app store and now improved beta distribution - therealkerni
http://www.hockeyapp.net/blog/2011/9/20/improvements-improvements-improvements.html

======
nupark2
HockeyApp's crash reporting is far more comprehensive and useful than
TestFlight's, especially in the server-side symbol/line number associations
and grouping of crash reports.

This was a major deciding factor in our switching.

------
therealkerni
Hey, I am Andreas, one of the developers of HockeyApp.net. The service
provides some pretty unique features especially advanced crash report
management. Crash Reporting is based on PLCrashReporter (see
[http://landonf.bikemonkey.org/code/objc/Reliable_Crash_Repor...](http://landonf.bikemonkey.org/code/objc/Reliable_Crash_Reporting.20110912.html)),
works also in the App Store with full server side symbolication grouping all
crashes by class, method and line number. Let me know if you have any
questions.

------
erichocean
We've been using this instead of TestFlight. The crash reporting aggregation
is a huge time saver, and the developer is responsive.

------
heathanderson
Am I crazy for considering switching from TestFlight to HockeyApp mainly
because HockeyApp actually charges for the service?

~~~
steipete
No, absolutely not. With free products, you are the customer. I don't like
this idea either. Also, HockeyApp is far superior to TestFlight. They had In-
App-Updates at launch day.

------
drewcrawford
We should talk, because I've developed a lot of the stuff you're doing (OTA
distribution, analytics, crash and error reporting, bug tracker integration)
internally. This was back before both TestFlight and you launched, and we
needed a solution so bad that we wrote our own. Would love to talk further if
you're interested.

Also, the line about your documentation did not instill me with great
confidence:

> HockeyApp provides an open and well-document API which is based on HTTP and
> JSON.

~~~
therealkerni
You can reach us here: <http://support.hockeyapp.net/>

